# My xp ----> 7 desktop



## vamsi360 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi this is my xp sp3 with vishal's 7 on it.
Rate it .....Sorry for the first blunder...I am now using imageshack

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/5152/desktophy2.th.jpg


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 4, 2009)

dude...that attachment never open on firefox at my end..upload it at some pic sharing site like tinypic.com


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 4, 2009)

Attachments don't work here. Try for yourself.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 4, 2009)

The attachment doesn't open in Chrome or Opera10 either.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 5, 2009)

not opening on my FF too..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

Not even in opera mini 4.2


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 5, 2009)

Not working.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 5, 2009)

Use something like imageshack to upload your Pic


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 6, 2009)

ok......


----------



## confused!! (Jan 6, 2009)

^^^????still not uploaded


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 7, 2009)

^lolzz


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 24, 2009)

confused!! said:


> ^^^????still not uploaded



now uploaded........


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 24, 2009)

Edit the reg value to remove the text for each program in the taskbar. It looks way too cluttered IMO.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 25, 2009)

Finally its uploaded.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 25, 2009)

well...whats new in this? nothing special...u've just installed Win 7 theme by vishal...


----------

